# How to reupholster sunvisors



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I picked up some old black visors for my MK2, but when I squeezed them, they crunched. I cut out the fabric and discovered that the foam was moldy and needed to be replaced. So I have a few questions:
1. Is there a spray foam out there that I can use to fill the small sections in the plastic frame of the visor, or will I have to buy foam and cut it to fit?
2. I will be using black vinyl unless there is another fabric out there that would work well. Is there a way to connect the seems of the vinyl without stitching (i.e. heat gun, 3M headliner glue, etc) so that it looks somewhat seamless? 
I have searched around but there really isn't a DIY that covers it. If anyone has any tips, it would be greatly appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Why not use one of those ****ty old foam mattress pads? Something like that would probably be not too bad to cut down to fit, and might save you buying something expensive.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I thought about using that stuff over the frame of the visor. But when you strip them down, they have little sections where the foam used to be. I think I'll have flashbacks of 1st grade art projects if I have to cut a foam pad into tiny little triangles and squares.


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you put up a picture of the visor at all? Might give us a better idea of exactly what we have to deal with.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Now we're talking. What about that foamish plastic sheet stuff that is sometimes used to pack electronics, it's thin enough you might be able to apply it right over top of those gaps. otherwise, I'd consider using low expanding foam to fill them in.


----------



## Kittigrrl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Why not use a thin cardboard over both sides? Cheap, easy to source and flat.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

I thought about doing the foam idea. I think the cardboard would be too thick. Is there any good tips to mend the fabric without stitching?


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (nemo1ner)*

why not just buy a set of good visors. I know they do not go for to much.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

why do that when I have the fabric and visors that were practically free? That's just one less thing that I have to buy. I am redoing my door cards and everything else, so I might as well do the visors too.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

what about a piece of 1/8" abs?


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

Like, ABS sheet? Don't we want something supple/flexible?
What about shoebox or cereal box cardboard?


----------



## Ski-guru (Mar 16, 2008)

sun visors are pretty difficult i found...i did mine in suede (first time reupholstering), and to get all the seams to dissipear and espically around the plastic parts is a pain in the a**


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

Poster board works good. I use it all the time.


----------

